# Monster Mash Video That You Can Put Your Faces Into



## clarkely

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/xfehxGGy8a9LbQoc

A fun Application where you put your picture in for the faces of the monster masgh characters..KIDS LOVE IT!!!


----------

